# 1st Island Kayaking. (sunday)



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I saw JUKE.......at the Lesner YAK launch sun morn and we paddled out to the boat channel together and parted company. I paddled towards chicks beach about 1/2 way.... then angled towards the 1st Island. Trolled my "gold gotcha with some squid strips. Pulled in 2 blues on the way to the island. After I got to the Island I toyed around off the pier then did a full circle, casting squid and catching croakers for a hour and a half. 

Man O Man ..... I was getting looks from the pier rats and other boaters out there. A couple boats pulled up close to take a look at the yak. Had a nice conversation with a couple of them. One guy pulled up and asked me if I was the same guy that launched from Lesner..........I said yes. He just shook his head and smiled. 

Anyways..........there were a ton of croaker out there and alot of them found my hook. I saw a guy on a boat haul in a nice flounder. I stayed out there for about an hour and a half then paddled a direct line towards Lesner. Took about 90 minutes to make it back. 

My butt is sore and my arms are too. But i was a sweet day overall. I saw Jukes truck still parked at the launch along with Jason's. I had a hard time getting the yak ontop of the Blazer after all that paddling. My arms were like noodles 

It might seem like a long way to paddle to some, But I really love just cruising along and taking in the sights. I need to get a good water proof camera. 

I'm actually getting into shape with this new found hobby.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

cool... thanks for the report.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

You the man JLannon, I took my "new" yak out for the first time yesterday. Only went out across the mouth of the creek to test it out. Dont think I'll be paddling to the first island anytime soon.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the report. J.

Oh, and Cdog, congrats on the yak. You're gonna have a ball with it.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Whatcha get CDOG?*

What Yak did ya get?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I bought Neils old Kingfisher. It aint fast but my fat arse didn't go in the drink either.  

Right now its all I can afford, maybe down the road I'll upgrade but figgure I should see if I like it before laying out serious cash.  

Thanks Caught Myself. Learned a painful lesson. Even when testing always bring a rod. Trout were busting everywhere....


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

> Man O Man ..... I was getting looks from the pier rats and other boaters out there. A couple boats pulled up close to take a look at the yak. Had a nice conversation with a couple of them. One guy pulled up and asked me if I was the same guy that launched from Lesner..........I said yes. He just shook his head and smiled.


Its funny how many different types of looks you get from people.

Power boaters think yaks are bunch of toys, and surf and pier guys think we are out on a death wish. Even on this board I know some people think yakkers are strange creatures. 

Yakkers are red headed step child of fishing. Don't fit into surf or power boats. But, one thing is for sure, the force is strong...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

not all...


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Learned a painful lesson. Even when testing always bring a rod. Trout were busting everywhere....


I yak for 3 reasons:
1- Fishing
2- Surfing
3- Paddling just for the exercise
Except for when I'm out surfing, when I'm going from point A to point B, you can bet I'm trolling a lure. Rod is always _leashed_ . If I see something breaking, I can stop and do some real fishing.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's the deal:

1) Boaters (some) are jealous because yakkers don't have to fork out $100 in gas for an afternoon of fishing.

2) Pier or shore fisherman (some) are jealous of yakkers because they can't get to the hordes of fish that we can.

It's not for everyone but if you are one of the jealous ones, try it out. 

JLannon, you may know this already but if you launch from Seaview Avenue at Chix Beach it is about an hour paddle to the 1st island instead of 1 1/2 hours. I haven't done it but that's where we launch to fish the small boat channel.

Tom


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*erfisher*

Yeah...............your right. I need to build a cart that I can break down easily for the kayak. It would be sweet to just run the middle of the tressles all the way to the channel. I usually go before sun up, so I guess parking is usually ok?

I have been launching from Lesner because the landing is right next to my vehicle.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*J Lannon*

If you launch from Seaview ave. you do not need a cart. Back right up to the fence by the beach and off load your gear. Go park, then drag the kayak to the surf. During low tide the furthest you may have to drag is 20 yards. High tide is much less.

Robert


----------

